# 1997 Nissan Maxima GLE - replaced alternator



## luedemann (Nov 10, 2010)

Alright, so I had the alternator changed in my Maxima. It runs great with no problems so far but the brake and battery light are still on! The mechanic said that it is probably caused by a burnt out diode in the cluster. What do you guys think? Does the diode explanation make sense? Does driving the car like this (with the lights on) hurt it in any way?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds like a crappy mechanic that didn't follow thru with his workmanship.
May as well let us know who this clown is so somebody else won't waste time/money visiting this guy...

Did he (the mechanic) or you put a voltmeter on the battery with the engine running and take a reading?


----------



## luedemann (Nov 10, 2010)

I had the car tested today at a different mechanic and he said that the alternator is charging at 15v. The mechanic said this is too high but when I talked to Nissan they just said it could be because of a bad battery but I know the battery is good. Any ideas?


----------



## luedemann (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay, so the car is at 15.5 V with a load on - lights, heater, etc. I am getting another alternator put in (at a different shop hopefully under warranty still). What if the 2nd alternator comes back overcharging again. Would that mean that it is another defective alternator or there is another problem? Thanks!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Funny you should mention that... I've got 2 Nissan's, both of them charge at 14.7v, a bit on the high side, and both of them eat the positive terminals on the battery, although it's over time and I stay on top of it (i.e. cleaning, checking water, even though you don't really have to).

A high resistance lead from the alternator output to the positive of the battery, a bad ground at the alternator, a bad ground on the battery, a bad battery, as well as a bad alternator. Lots of possibilities.

How do you know the battery is good? Because it starts the car? Not necessarily a 'good battery indicator'. More like a 'good enough to keep the car running and keep me from worrying about it indicator'.

If the issue comes back, clean the cables, both ends, if not replace the battery cables. Double check the alternator wiring, just do a really good once over on the whole thing and hopefully find something.

Did the lights go out on the dash?


----------



## luedemann (Nov 10, 2010)

I took it to my normal shop and we tested not only the alternator but the battery as well. The alternator comes in Monday so I will let you know if the lights go out - hopefully!


----------



## luedemann (Nov 10, 2010)

Update - just replaced the 7.5 A Alt. S fuse under the hood and now it is not overcharging and the lights went out on the dash. Did I fix it ?!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

ALT S = alternator sense.
I suppose if the ECU or regulator doesn't know how much juice the alternator is making, it can't control it. Therefore, yes, I'd say it's fixed.
On a side note, that mechanic has to go the way of the dodo bird. The guy should've known better.


----------



## fatboy98maxima (May 13, 2008)

i have a dimm lights issue would this be the grounding cable ???


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Get a voltmeter and read the above posts...


----------



## fatboy98maxima (May 13, 2008)

jdg said:


> Get a voltmeter and read the above posts...


will do thanx dude:cheers:


----------

